# Buren Grand Prix



## Guest (Jan 20, 2005)

This is one reason I like vintage watches.

Bought this yesterday, great looker, running sweetly, sub seconds and steel case.

Buren excellent maker, movement is of course the quality Grand Prix.

Where can you get quality like that in this day and age for Â£12?









Seller wanted Â£15 but I was having none of it!
















Not for sale.


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

Nice piece Neil.

What's the movement look like?

Ian


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

YEP FIND LIKE THAT MAKE IT WORTHWHILE DON'T THEY.

Very nice Neil








sorry about the caps lock


----------



## Manatee (Jul 4, 2004)

And a 6 nibbler to boot - I'm on the lookout for a nice one of those. Appreciate the picture.

John.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2005)

seiko6139 said:


> Nice piece Neil.
> 
> What's the movement look like?
> 
> Ian


Never seen one before Ian?

Proper in-house movement. I'll try to remember to get a pic.

Buren were bought by Hamilton in the 1960's which is why you often get Grand Prix's in Swiss Hamiltons.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2005)

Manatee said:


> And a 6 nibbler to boot - I'm on the lookout for a nice one of those. Appreciate the picture.
> 
> John.


You don't see them around a whole lot John.

But certainly worth looking out for.


----------

